# PC soll verkauft werden. Wie entferne ich alle Dateien endgültig?



## Erks (28. März 2011)

Hi,
ich hab vor meinen PC zu verkaufen und eigentlich war da XP drauf. Da ich den aber jetzt verkaufen will, will ich den "steril" abgeben (nein, ich verwende kein Sagrotan ).

Kann ich einfach ein anderes Betriebssystem (z.B. LINUX Ubuntu) installieren und dann ist alles weg? Ansonsten bleibt mir nur die Möglichkeit die Festplatte zu entfernen.


----------



## chmee (28. März 2011)

Eine vollständige Formatierung mittels der XP-CD sollte vollends reichen. Man kann bei der Angabe, wo es installiert werden soll, die Partitionen löschen und danach "langsam" formatieren. Das reicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. März 2011)

Hi,

das Formatieren einer Festplatte alleine reicht nicht, habe da schon genug "formatierte" Festplatten bei eBay gekauft und die Daten darauf der Neugierde halber wieder hergestellt, man glaubt gar nicht was da alles wieder aus dem Nirvana kommt.

Ich verwende zum sicheren Löschen meiner Festplatten DBAN. Runterladen, das Image auf CD brennen und davon booten lassen. Anschließend eine einfachere Methode zum Überschreiben wählen (DoD Short oder so was sollte für dich reichen) mit nur einer Runde / einen Durchgang und dann laufen lassen. Je nach Geschwindigkeit und Größe deiner Festplatte kann das etwas länger dauern.

Gruß
BK


----------



## chmee (29. März 2011)

Bratkartoffel, grad gelesen, es stimmt, die Windows-Formatierung bis Win XP hat auch beim "langsamen" Formatieren nicht überschrieben. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass dafür in der Regel keine besondere Software nötig ist, 7x überschreiben eine Urban Legend. Aber es sollte einfach richtig (low-level) formatiert werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## Erks (30. März 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde mal DEBAN ausprobieren.



> das Formatieren einer Festplatte alleine reicht nicht, habe da schon genug "formatierte" Festplatten bei eBay gekauft und die Daten darauf der Neugierde halber wieder hergestellt, man glaubt gar nicht was da alles wieder aus dem Nirvana kommt.


Welches Recover Tool benutzt ihr/Du?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. März 2011)

Hi,

hatte mich da mal mit ein paar rumgespielt, soweit ich mich noch richtig erinnern kann, hatte ich mit den Tools von O&O die größten "Erfolge" 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Erks (16. April 2011)

Ich habe mal jetzt DBAN durchgejagt, dann WinXP wieder installiert um dann die O&O Disk Recovery Durchzujagen, aber....

Der Computer war bestimmt mehr als 12Stunden (alles zusammen) am arbeiten und dann wurde alles wieder hergestellt, ich wollte es dann auf eine ext. Festplatte speichern und dann...

"Sie müssen ein Online Konto anlegen und eine Lizenz kaufen, damit die wiederhergestellten Dateien gespeichert werden können!"

Gibt es irgendeine andere Alternative, wo man sich nicht anmelden und was kaufen muss?
Wenn nicht, könnt ihr mir garantieren, dass DBAN alles löscht?!


----------



## Erks (16. April 2011)

Ich habe mal jetzt DBAN durchgejagt, dann WinXP wieder installiert um dann die O&O Disk Recovery Durchzujagen, aber....

Der Computer war bestimmt mehr als 12Stunden (alles zusammen) am arbeiten und dann wurde alles wieder hergestellt, ich wollte es dann auf eine ext. Festplatte speichern und dann...

"Sie müssen ein Online Konto anlegen und eine Lizenz kaufen, damit die wiederhergestellten Dateien gespeichert werden können!"

Diejenigen, die DBAN bereits verwendet haben, löscht der wirklich alles, sodass nichts mehr hergestellt werden kann (d.h. halten die Entwickler von DBAN ihr Versprechen)?


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (17. April 2011)

Hallo Erks,
wenig konstruktiv aber sehr effektiv: Entnimm die Festplate aus dem Rechner, nehme einen möglichst großen Hammer und schlage solange auf die Platte ein, bis du das Gefühl hast, dass es vorher auch ein Toaster hätte sein können.
Ich wette dann hat auch die Bratkartoffel geringe Chancen auf Erfolg 

Nachtrag: ich verkaufe meine Rechner in der Regel ohne oder mit neuen Festplatten, so kann ich dann auch sichergehen, dass meine Daten wirklich die meinen bleiben.

Einen schönen Sonntag,
Sebastian Apprecht


----------



## Erks (17. April 2011)

> Nachtrag: ich verkaufe meine Rechner in der Regel ohne oder mit neuen Festplatten, so kann ich dann auch sichergehen, dass meine Daten wirklich die meinen bleiben.



Ich wollte meinen PC ebenfalls ohne Festplatte verkaufen, doch weil der PC nicht komplett ist, meldet sich überhaupt keiner. 

Deswegen versuch ich das jetzt mit...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. April 2011)

Sebastian Apprecht hat gesagt.:


> [...]Entnimm die Festplate aus dem Rechner, nehme einen möglichst großen Hammer und schlage solange auf die Platte ein, bis du das Gefühl hast, dass es vorher auch ein Toaster hätte sein können.
> Ich wette dann hat auch die Bratkartoffel geringe Chancen auf Erfolg [...]



OT: Das ist gemein und zählt nicht 

BTT: Wir verwenden hier in der Arbeit auch DBAN. Der Hauptgrund hierfür ist, dass DBAN diverse *zertifizierte* Mechanismen eingebaut hat um Daten zuverlässig zu vernichten. Ich würde hier aber auch unterscheiden, wie wichtig deine Daten überhaupt sind und was für dich billiger / schneller ist. Wenn du ein Backup der Angriffspläne auf den Iran vom Pentagon gesaugt hast, dann würd ich eher zu der Hammer-Methode greifen. Wenns jetzt aber "nur" deine Steuererklärung, Dokumente und private Bilder sind dann reicht ein einfacher Durchlauf mit DBAN.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Erks (20. April 2011)

Hi,
danke für eure Antworten und die rege Beteiligung.

Das DBAN, dass ich verwende ist DBAN 2.2.6 (beta) (http://www.dban.org/download).
Aber auch wenn das ne Beta ist, sollte da alles wie Bratkartoffel gesagt hat, weg sein.


----------



## Erks (9. Juni 2011)

Sorry, nochmal eine Frage:
ich habe das mit DBAN jetzt bei meinem PC gemacht gehabt und das hatte alles reibungslos funktioniert. 

Nun wollte ich das mit meinem Laptop machen, weil dieser nun dran ist verkauft zu werden. Aber...

Da werden zwei Festplatten aufgelistet und wenn ich die eigentliche Festplatte löschen will, kommt nur ein Error.
Was ist da los?!

Den ersten Eintag kenn ich nichteinmal.



> [? ? ? ?] Unrecognized Device
> [         ] ATA Disk Hitachi HTS54323 FB40 298GB ...............



Dort wähl ich dann den Eintag "ATA..." und der wir mit wipe markiert. Wenn ich dann F10 drücke und der WIPE startet, gibt es den Error.


----------



## Leola13 (9. Juni 2011)

Hai,

bei dem ersten Eintrag tippe ich auf einen Bereich in dem Wiederherstellungsdaten für das Betriebssystem liegen.

Wie heisst den die Fehlermeldung.

Ich wollte einmal bei einem "alten" Laptop ein neues Betriebssystem aufspielen und hatte mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen, da dass Laptop mit dem mitgelieferten Betriebssystem "verheiratet" war.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Erks (12. Juni 2011)

siehe Anhang. Da hab ich mal die Screens.

Dann habe ich den SATA Mode im BIOS von "AHCI Mode" in "IDE Mode" getauscht. Trotzdem


----------



## Erks (14. September 2011)

Ich hab mir mal die "Ultimate Boot Disk" herunter geladen. 

Unter dem Partitions Manager "Partition Magic" (oder wie das heißt) kann ich einen Disk Erase machen, ebenfalls mit DBAN (das sagt der mir zumindest) und dann erscheint in einem extra Fenster wieder der blaue Bildschirm wie gewohnt, nur da ist dann kein Eintrag mit "unrecognized device". Nur die Festplatte ist gelistet.
(Hab es auch mit der normalen BootDisk versucht, da ist dann wieder das "unrecognized device".)


*Ist dieser Löschvorgang genauso sicher und unwiederbringlich, wie wenn man mit der Boot CD von DBAN arbeitet?*


----------



## SE (15. September 2011)

Zieh dir ausm Netz einfach mal Acronis PartitionExpert ...
Da lässt du dann deine Daten einfach ein paar mal Schreddern ... dann schaffst du es nicht mal mit dem O&O-Ding *selbst getestet*.
Was das Recovery-Tool selbst angeht : es gibt wege das zu umgehen *auf Grund von Foren-Regeln keine genaueren Infos*.

Aber wie gesagt : kommt drauf an wie sensibel deine Daten sind.

Persönlich würde ich allerdings das LOW-LEVEL - Format bevorzugen falls es möglich ist.


----------



## Erks (16. September 2011)

Hi, thx für Deine Antwort.
Ich habe mal dieses O&O ausprobiert, aber wenn ich die Daten wieder herstellen möchte, dann muss ich eine externe Festplatte nehmen und ich habe leider keine. Und dann sagt der es mir erst, wenn der Suchvorgang durchgelaufen war.

Ich habe mal nach diesem "nwipe" weiter gesucht gehabt und unter den folgenden Quellen folgendes gefunden:



> nwipe is a command that will securely erase disks using a variety of recognised methods.


http://sourceforge.net/projects/nwipe/



> If you are truly paranoid about the data you have in your hard drive, Nwipe will give some peace of mind. Nwipe uses the most advanced and secure wiping techniques. It is a fork of the famous Dban and offers pretty much the same capabilities.


http://geekyprojects.com/storage/wipe-hard-drive-clean-using-free-software/

Paranoid bin ich nicht , aber ich will nur nicht, weil ich auf dem Laptop meine Steuererklärungen gemacht habe, dass jeder die wiederherstellen kann.


----------



## chmee (16. September 2011)

Erks, haben wir nicht schon mit Links bestätigt, dass manche Firmen mit der Angst Geld machen - und dass einmaliges "richtiges" Löschen reicht? (von mir aus auch mit zuvor durchgeführtem Überschreiben mit Zufallswerten..)

DBAN sollte reichen - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darik’s_Boot_and_Nuke

mfg chmee


----------



## Erks (16. September 2011)

chmee hat geschrieben


> DBAN sollte reichen



Ja, habt ihr, und mir auch DBAN empfohlen und ich hab es auch perfekt einsetzen können (an einem normalen Desktop PC)!

Hab ich auch in einem der vorherigen Threads erwähnt. Das Problem ist nur bei einer Laptop Festplatte wenn dieses "Unrecognized Device"kommt und DBAN nicht funktioniert (nur über Umwege mit nwipe klappts angeblich).


----------

